# 2X2 table legs



## Dobler (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a set of plans for a coffee table in which they make the 2X2 legs by riping 1X6's at a 45 degree angle and gluing the four sides together. Has anyone tried this method and is it worth the extra work? An 8ft. 1X6 red oak is $14 and the 2X2s are $19 at my local mill. If I make the coffee and two end tables it would be a savings of $15 to put towards another tool!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think the main reason for creating legs with the 4 mitered sides would be because you didn't have access to the thicker material. If you can get the 2×2 for legs, it would save a whole lot of trouble.

As far as saving money, I don't see where using the 1×6 will save you anything. Assuming you want the legs to be 1.5" square, you can't get all four sides out of a 1×6… you'd have to move up to a 1×8 at least.

EDIT: Okay, after putting it down on paper, I suppose you could get it out of a 1×6. Sure doesn't seem worth the trouble, though.


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

Where this really makes sense is if you are working with quarter-sawn oak. Using this method, the flecks and rays will show up on all 4 sides. For flat-sawn oak there is no similar advantage.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm thinking the cosmetics would be the first reason to do such a thing, but maybe they would tend to stay straight more than a solid leg? Not sure… there are a hundred ways to do anything, who's "right"? I say do it the way you want it done unless someone else is paying you to do it as planned.


----------



## ooootis (Mar 19, 2011)

1+ on what the ddockstader said. Make them a bit larger in case the glue up doesn't go just right, then trim to the desired measurements if needed. Actually I would practice the clamping (dry) a few time just to get the hang of it, but once the glue hits it that's a whole nother story.


----------



## Dobler (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feed back, I'm inclined to stay with the solid stock after hearing from you guys,
Thanks again, I love this site for this kind of help.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I laminated legs on a recent project because I didn't have access to the stock. It ended up being a real chore and I wasn't terribly happy with the results. If this is a project you'll treasure, you won't miss the few extra bucks and it'll get completed sooner!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I think Charlie and Nomad nailed it. For 15 bucks is your time worth it?(4/15=3.75 ea not much for the time involved)


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Howie,

Just a nit-pick but 4/15 = 0.266666666666666… whereas 15/4 = 3.75.

But your point is valid one the problem is stated correctly.

Herb


----------

